# The Crazy Fox. BRISTOL



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Enjoyed a good espresso & Flat white in The Crazy Fox , Broadmead, Bristol.

LM Strada kit, nice cups, good latte art & good atsmosphere. Coffee by Butterworth & Sons iirc.

After shopping with 3 teenage Daughters in Cabots Cirus i could have done with a pint though!


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

I walked past this on Sunday, made a mental note to check it out. Good to hear it's another decent coffee place in Bristol!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a very tasty flat white here while working in Bristol today. Plus a good coffee chat with the friendly barista.


----------

